# THE way i cured my DP



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys..as u know ive been in this community for a little while, and im fully cured, but ill stay to help the sufferers here as much as possible..or at least as much as Im able 2.

First of all, u HAVE to accept it, u got DP, in my country its a common symptom to anxiety, just tell yourself that you have NOTHING to fear, unpleasant - yes, dangerous - no, no and NO!!!

Think about it as little as possible (stay distracted..), might be hard at times, but every second you dont think about it, it's a great step to recovery.

Walk straight into what triggers your DP a couple of times, just for the fun (just kidding), go into it to see how strong your DP can get if you dont think about it a lot, (and that aint gonna be bad) now, as your DP goes strong for a second, look back to when it was weak compared to it, it will then seem like no problem at all, then go out of the situation, and calm down.

Socialize, just to rub the following message into DP's face: U DONT CONTROL ME, ITS MY LIFE, ITS MY TIME, BITCH! U AINT GONNA GET A SHIT OF ME.
Yep...thats how it works, give it NOTHING absolutely NOTHING.

Force yourself to look in the mirror a couple of times each day, and say this to the 1 staring back: this is me, my face, my hair, my eyes.

Get the sleep you need, because sleep deprivation can actually be the cause for short-term DP.

Understand this: The DP isnt a part of you, its not a part of your life, you as a person, or your own unique personality, its a part of your thoughts, and thoughts change.

Stay optimistic and dont you fuckin give up on me, if you give up ill be really disappointed.

Dont focus too much on yourself, focus on what happens, instead of looking for the pain inside.

Slow down and stop thinking every once in a while.

Dont rush through everything you have to do, that just makes it worse.

Loose yourself in something, a nice hobby, a game, maybe chess?

Eat and drink whatever you WANT to eat or drink, what you WANT is often what you NEED.

Remember that your not alone.

Dont feed the DP, just like you dont feed the internet trolls (i used to be a troll aswell, and if i get no food i stop).

Have fun, smile and be happy, meditation and praying helps btw.

When your starting to reach the point you want you may be a little confused by the emotions you havent felt in so long, but that passes quickly.

Also: I know that it may seem dark where you are sitting at the moment, but ive been there, many people have been there, many people are there now, but there IS a way out.

And if any of you have any questions or whatsoever, contact me, come to the chat, (and dont google it..that just gives u unwanted information)

And id like to thank tommygunz for helping me through the recovery process.

PS: if it goes slow, dont try speeding it up, just liev at the moment, let past be past, dont worry about the future, it hasnt arrived yet.

Oh, and if your DP comes back by any chance, repeat the simple process.

May peace and God be with ya all.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

Thank you Xerel.

[I really miss coffee - are you saying i should drink it? : )]


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

butterfly said:


> Thank you Xerel.
> 
> [I really miss coffee - are you saying i should drink it? : )]


actually, my doctor has always given the following advice 2 some anxiety sufferers: go home, grab a cigarette, have a cup of coffee, it will help u."
so i assume..yeah


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

damn bro, i think you set a land speed record for recovery time. lol. that's a petty great head you got on your shoulders. glad you made it man!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> damn bro, i think you set a land speed record for recovery time. lol. that's a petty great head you got on your shoulders. glad you made it man!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> damn bro, i think you set a land speed record for recovery time. lol. that's a petty great head you got on your shoulders. glad you made it man!


haha, gotta admit it..it feels delicious sorta..though..the good feeling..its not an emotion..i feel just like b4 when i didnt have DP..so its like my emotions sorta froze up, but continues from back then...idk how 2 explain the way i feel..strong maybe..


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> That's what I was thinking.


oi..follow me and Tommy in the recovery..need more recovered peepz here 2 cheer the rest up!


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Xerei, did you do Tommygunz's protocol?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Dyna said:


> Hi Xerei, did you do Tommygunz's protocol?


yeah, i assume its a lot like that..at least the recovery processes r quite the same..
And i got DP as a symptom 2 anxiety and panic attacks.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Xerei said:


> yeah, i assume its a lot like that..at least the recovery processes r quite the same..
> And i got DP as a symptom 2 anxiety and panic attacks.


So you did do Tommygunz Vitamin and Herb protocol?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Dyna said:


> So you did do Tommygunz Vitamin and Herb protocol?


ohh, nope..not herbs or anything.


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

This is really inspiring. I have struggled with this about 9 months now. And all these things are what my counselor tells me, but it's just so hard to just actually DO IT! damn...I'm on medication and vitamins and try to live a normal life but I feel like I'm stuck in my mind most of EVERYDAY!! It just really really sucks. I want to escape my own mind. My number one problem is checking on how i feel every damn second grrr. anyone else have this?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Brittany329 said:


> This is really inspiring. I have struggled with this about 9 months now. And all these things are what my counselor tells me, but it's just so hard to just actually DO IT! damn...I'm on medication and vitamins and try to live a normal life but I feel like I'm stuck in my mind most of EVERYDAY!! It just really really sucks. I want to escape my own mind. My number one problem is checking on how i feel every damn second grrr. anyone else have this?


used to have it..and unfortunately...the above listed is the only cure..its the cure that everybody who recovered has used..


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

Xerei said:


> used to have it..and unfortunately...the above listed is the only cure..its the cure that everybody who recovered has used..


I completely agree. It's been my way out to. This is good good advice!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

sarah said:


> I completely agree. It's been my way out to. This is good good advice!


u know whats sorta funny? we who suffer/have suffered never b-live thats the cure..like..i told my father and my doctor how i felt, both was like "just stay occupied and dont think about it"..i didnt b-live them..it sounded 2 easy, but they were right..


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

Xerei said:


> u know whats sorta funny? we who suffer/have suffered never b-live thats the cure..like..i told my father and my doctor how i felt, both was like "just stay occupied and dont think about it"..i didnt b-live them..it sounded 2 easy, but they were right..


I ended up with the same approach and result using Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT). Being willing to commit to the things in your life that are of great value despite the discomfort. Letting it stay there and not feed it by buying inot the lies it feeds you. Like with children the more attention you give the negative behaviour the worse it will get. Maybe a bad analogy (I'm a school teacher)! I have once read in Jeff Abugel's book that one strategy was accepting it as a temporary reality. I think this then frees you up to get on with things. Recovery is quite incredible isn't it. I can't explain how clear things look and feel now. I haven't known life like this ever


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

sarah said:


> I ended up with the same approach and result using Acceptance and Commitment Therapy (ACT). Being willing to commit to the things in your life that are of great value despite the discomfort. Letting it stay there and not feed it by buying inot the lies it feeds you. Like with children the more attention you give the negative behaviour the worse it will get. Maybe a bad analogy (I'm a school teacher)! I have once read in Jeff Abugel's book that one strategy was accepting it as a temporary reality. I think this then frees you up to get on with things. Recovery is quite incredible isn't it. I can't explain how clear things look and feel now. I haven't known life like this ever


nice analogy actually.
Yeah..recovery can be funny..


----------



## young lad (May 26, 2010)

hi guys, i saw this post and ive had dp for around 3 months. iknow the illness doesnt exist and im just over tired prtty much al the time, ive been trying 2 fix my sleep, but i need to know will this leave me completly soon? because im scared as its been going on for months. i try to keep it out of my mind for A while but i want someone 2 give me some advice.
thankyou
p.s the reason why im called young lad is for private reasons, this isnt a piss take, please someone help
0


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

young lad said:


> hi guys, i saw this post and ive had dp for around 3 months. iknow the illness doesnt exist and im just over tired prtty much al the time, ive been trying 2 fix my sleep, but i need to know will this leave me completly soon? because im scared as its been going on for months. i try to keep it out of my mind for A while but i want someone 2 give me some advice.
> thankyou
> p.s the reason why im called young lad is for private reasons, this isnt a piss take, please someone help
> 0


best way 2 keep it outta ur mind is a hobby..


----------



## young lad (May 26, 2010)

Xerei said:


> best way 2 keep it outta ur mind is a hobby..


thanjks man uve been helped me alot, i dont feel it much dos that mean im getting used 2 it or its going???? also im 15 years old. i just want to be back to normal. i feel totally fine with socialising, everythings good apart from the dazed feeling. what is the reason for this. and thankyou for ur time dude







i dont think i get enough sleep, so yeah
cheers


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

young lad said:


> thanjks man uve been helped me alot, i dont feel it much dos that mean im getting used 2 it or its going???? also im 15 years old. i just want to be back to normal. i feel totally fine with socialising, everythings good apart from the dazed feeling. what is the reason for this. and thankyou for ur time dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sleep is VERY important, big lack of sleep can actually be a CAUSE to depersonalization.
And you don't feel it as much you say..that's a GOOD sign, very good =).
And..Well..that's the reason I'm still here..to try help people..might not be noticed a lot..but i try..


----------



## young lad (May 26, 2010)

ahh thanks man








ill keep in contact








ur awesome


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

young lad said:


> ahh thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Andrei (Jan 7, 2009)

Just some questions:

1) For how long you had DP?
2) Did you take medications for it?
3) Do you have any sleep pattern problem?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Andrei said:


> Just some questions:
> 
> 1) For how long you had DP?
> 2) Did you take medications for it?
> 3) Do you have any sleep pattern problem?


1) 4-5 years.
2) nope
3) yep, staying awake all night, sleeping all day.


----------



## Heather_ABee (Jun 2, 2010)

This post is helping me a little bit already, I feel like quite the newbie...

I'm pretty much a daily pot smoker, give or take a day or two for a break, been smoking for about a year like that. 2 Days ago I was at a party and drank a little more beer than I should have and topped it off with a pot cookie. I had a terrible, terrible trip and panic attack in the middle of the night and woke up with that dreamy-sense you're all familiar with. It's still there and incredibly frustrating...
I remember this happening years ago (I'm 22 now) when I was about 14 or 15, I can't recall how I got rid of it but this feeling is too familiar to forget, I have anxiety issues and they come and go without medication. I hope these methods really start working for me again...


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Heather_ABee said:


> This post is helping me a little bit already, I feel like quite the newbie...
> 
> I'm pretty much a daily pot smoker, give or take a day or two for a break, been smoking for about a year like that. 2 Days ago I was at a party and drank a little more beer than I should have and topped it off with a pot cookie. I had a terrible, terrible trip and panic attack in the middle of the night and woke up with that dreamy-sense you're all familiar with. It's still there and incredibly frustrating...
> I remember this happening years ago (I'm 22 now) when I was about 14 or 15, I can't recall how I got rid of it but this feeling is too familiar to forget, I have anxiety issues and they come and go without medication. I hope these methods really start working for me again...


well, forgetting it and stop fearing is the way out of the tunnel, the tunnel has 2 ends 1) stop fearing or 2) stop caring (that rhymes..), and those are the ways out. Everyone who has recovered has used them.


----------



## young lad (May 26, 2010)

Xerei said:


> well, forgetting it and stop fearing is the way out of the tunnel, the tunnel has 2 ends 1) stop fearing or 2) stop caring (that rhymes..), and those are the ways out. Everyone who has recovered has used them.


THANKS GUYS!
im leaving this forum now to get on with my life, the more i sign in the more i think about it, so thank you all!!!







espc the person who created this thread.
im 15 and its just life atm so yeah!







: haha
im sure ill be 100% soon im like 99.99999999999999


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

young lad said:


> THANKS GUYS!
> im leaving this forum now to get on with my life, the more i sign in the more i think about it, so thank you all!!!
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT!!! KEEP GETTING BETTER, YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## kirbyking (Feb 20, 2008)

This was my way out but i quit my job= NO activities except video games which im very good at but playing them for 4 months and doing nothing else caused my dp to sky rocket back after months of recovery and forgetting.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

kirbyking said:


> This was my way out but i quit my job= NO activities except video games which im very good at but playing them for 4 months and doing nothing else caused my dp to sky rocket back after months of recovery and forgetting.


ouch, sounds shitty.


----------



## young lad (May 26, 2010)

hi im back for one last qs







im starting 2 think about it less yet its still a lil bit there, the reason why my dp came was because u tried really strong skunk for the first time ever and it was a major shock 2 the system which i didnt like, all my little things have got better, i dont see dots, or feel pyshclaly weak. i just feel tired and a little bit dazed? facts info and advice would be appreciated, aslo is that the reason then, because of of the smoking. it was alot not just a few puffs


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

young lad said:


> hi im back for one last qs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you might be tired and dazed cause it ain't long time since you were over-using your brain..just chillax and live life.


----------

